

6x Speed Improvement by Moving from MongoDB to Riak - tsantero
http://basho.com/customer-io-gains-6x-speed-improvement-by-moving-from-mongodb-to-riak/

======
digex001
Another company hits the Mongo scale wall.

~~~
eip
I want to know what marketing company Mongo uses. They are on point.

